# Missing 12 year old Rough Collie Northern Ireland



## Picklelily

Honey is my friend's collie she has now been missing for 2.5 weeks and at nearly 13 its desperate she is home soon. She disappeared from her garden and hasn't been seen since other dogs in the Newtownhamilton BT35 area went missing at the same time.

Here is a link to the news story http://www.belfastlive.co.uk/news/belfast-news/can-you-help-find-12-13976327


----------



## TriTri

Picklelily said:


> Honey is my friend's collie she has now been missing for 2.5 weeks and at nearly 13 its desperate she is home soon. She disappeared from her garden and hasn't been seen since other dogs in the Newtownhamilton BT35 area went missing at the same time.
> 
> Here is a link to the news story http://www.belfastlive.co.uk/news/belfast-news/can-you-help-find-12-13976327
> 
> View attachment 336889
> View attachment 336890
> View attachment 336889
> View attachment 336890


Sorry to hear this. I live in England, so can't be of much help to your friend, but I do wish them lots of luck in finding her very soon. Good that she is microchipped. Would suggest checking gum tree and pet shop adverts or wherever people advertise dogs for sale in the county you live. Hopefully you will find some lost and found websites to add her to and also check with local vets for any collies that have been brought in.


----------



## Clairabella

Hope she is found soon xx


----------



## DianasMom

Hope she is found soon. I wish I could help, but I'm in the U.S.  My dog has run away before, and the most recent in our new city. And she had broken the ring on her ID tag, so I was going crazy. Found her 30 minutes later. 
The microchip can be a lifesaver! Many dogs have been found that way. I hope she is being taken care of while she is out of your friend's reach. TriTri is very right! Any area where they sell pets could be of great use. Even if she is not there, leave her info incase she turns up. Some dogs have been found in other states here so try to get as much coverage as you can out there. Best of luck! So sorry to hear it.


----------



## Picklelily

thank you sadly still no sign of her all the evidence is that she was taken by someone in a white transit van


----------



## DianasMom

Picklelily said:


> thank you sadly still no sign of her all the evidence is that she was taken by someone in a white transit van


Oh, dear.. so sorry to hear that. I hope she is being well taken care of while you continue your search. My heart aches for you both. If possible, see if you can find a good hunting dog that can locate by scent. I'm honestly not sure where this service can be offered, usually police dogs. But otherwise, continue the search. Don't give up! Truly wish I could do more to help. I couldn't imagine not knowing where my dog was. Especially at that age.


----------



## Calvine

Picklelily said:


> thank you sadly still no sign of her all the evidence is that she was taken by someone in a white transit van


That's so terribly sad; and a long time for an old dog to be missing . . . any dog for that matter. The white van explains it; f she had just wandered off she'd have been found by now. How awful.


----------



## Picklelily

It is the worst thing is although the van was seen driving away as she went missing and another dog in the area went at the same time the police won't allow her family to link the two in the appeals


----------

